# How ironic....



## kyamon (Sep 26, 2013)

to get this ad here on CR..


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 26, 2013)

I'd swap the logo there for RRS, but the principle holds!

Jim


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 26, 2013)

LOL, maybe true, but I did get one of their wallets, and it's quite nice. Did indeed help me slim down!


----------



## Gert Arijs (Sep 26, 2013)

I get Nikon ads all the time


----------

